# A Dome Car.......Back On The Ocean!



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 31, 2012)

VIA just announced that a Dome Car is again running year ‘round on the Ocean. It appears that in the off-season when Touring Class is not offered……it will be available to all Sleeper Class passengers. The past couple of runs have had a “Park Car” but speculation is it will be a “Skyline” added to the usual Renaissance consist with the smaller dining section of the Skyline replacing the full diner for the winter…….something it is quite capable of doing 

Click on......Your Sleeper Class Ticket Includes:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/trains/atlantic-canada/montreal-halifax-ocean/classes

And for the first time in awhile VIA is again offering Express Deals on the Ocean for the winter. I saw the Ocean last weekend…..the first on the new tri-weekly schedule and it appeared quite full. It’s still running on Fridays and Sundays when the majority are travelling…..especially students. 

And looking for a Silver Lining here (or should I say Sliver & Blue!).......if you go back 20 years it was only after the Canadian was reduced to a tri-weekly schedule and the “Silver and Blue Class” amenities added that we started seeing the those 20 > 30 cars trains. Hopefully the Ocean will see a re-launch of a few of these types of amenities also now with the Dome being added again.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 5, 2012)

Here’s “Evangeline Park’ bringing up the markers on westbound #15 the Ocean at Truro NS yesterday (Nov 4/12)














Consist included:

6424 F40

6409 F40

7011 Baggage

7228 Coach

7222 Coach

70108** Accessible Coach 

7303 Lounge/Service Car

7402 Diner

7313 Lounge/Service Car

79501** Accessible Sleeper

7519 Sleeper

7510 Sleeper

7503 Sleeper

7600 Transition Car

Evangeline Park



** Indicates car is ‘Accessible’ similar to ADA in the US.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/capital-investment/article/part-2-renaissance-accessible-coach


----------

